# Looking for Cannon camera recomendation



## Luke0927 (Jun 1, 2014)

Wife has got on a Cannon bandwagon, she has a Nikon D60, but is wanting to sale it.  She was getting pretty good with the Nikon but has several folks that she knows that all use Cannon and basically if you want to be happy Mama has to be happy   Would be for amateur type work she has lots of friends that want family portraits, we have 4 kids etc....

Any input you can throw in I appreciate it I'll find out what model's she has been looking at, I believe it was a 70D.  I will let her pick it out but will pass the info onto her.  Anniversary is in August probably let it be her gift.

Thanks


----------



## BERN (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/00-new-today.htm


----------



## mctech (Jun 6, 2014)

the 70d is a great camera I am a Nikon guy myself but you cant go wrong with the cannon just tell your wife to learn to shoot pictures in the raw format she will be happier with the results there are a lot of youtube videos on the subject you can work the picture more with raw than jpeg that and learn to shoot in manual not auto


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 8, 2014)

That 70D is a great camera. I believe 19 cross type focus points and great auto focus in video mode using touch screen. Y'all will love it!


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 8, 2014)

Love my 5D!


----------



## grandpawrichard (Jun 9, 2014)

Depending on what she wants to do with the camera my 2 recommendations due to personal experience would be the Canon 7D or a Canon 5D Mark II. They are both relatively inexpensive now and both do an amazing job.

I use the 7D for birds in flight and Birds that won't let you get real close. The crop sensor does an amazing job of stretching out the reach of my 400 mm. lens to 640 mm. so I can get those close ups on shy birds.





The 5D is a Fantastic camera for Portraits, Scenics and lower light photos.





I can't personally vouch for any of the other Canon cameras because I don't own any of them. But I do have friends that own other models and they all love them. 

Dick


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks folks, she also was doing some talking to friend and the 7D was recommend as a good one also.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 11, 2014)

Wife even surprised me she ordered a 70D showed up today, Maybe she will even let me use it sometime.


----------



## grandpawrichard (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats on the purchase of the new camera! You are going to love it!

Dick


----------

